# Using Van **** Crystals



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

From a well known source !

Ebonising Oak with Van **** Crystals. - Finishes


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Peter, just come across your entry of my Van **** Proceedure, I was unaware that I was still a member of Get Woodworking .com Forum, as I havn't been on there in a long time.


----------

